

Ask HN: Problems for my web solution? - tcarnell

cQuery.com is an application I built that extracts content from live web pages using CSS selectors:<p>http://cquery.com/<p>I was wondering if the good people of HN could think of any interesting uses for a web service like this...<p>If anybody is interested in the technology or how it could be integrated into other products and services, please do get in touch!<p>I believe this service is pretty much unique and there are loads more features I want to add - let alone doing a bit of publicity, but I am reluctant to invest time without having a clear objective.<p>Thanks!!!
======
tcarnell
(oh, the name cQuery is inspired by 'jQuery' because cQuery uses some jQuery
selector syntax expressions - and the 'c' stands for 'content' - thus:
"content query")

------
kashif
I cannot understand what this does by looking at your site and your examples
don't work. Why don't you have a video?

~~~
tcarnell
cQuery is an API based service. The examples are definately working! :-) If
you goto <http://cquery.com/examples/> and click the 'Latest John Resig blog
post' link, you will see an empty page with the text "Spring 2010 jQuery
Talks" (it may take a few seconds to load) - and as you can see from the
source page (<http://ejohn.org/blog/>) this is correct - so cQuery has loaded
the webpage and extracted the title of the first blog post and returned it
completely on the fly...

and it used the CSS Selector "H3 B A:eq(0)" (well with a bit of jQuery syntax)
to select the blog post title.

